# Dipetane



## VW_Bora (Nov 3, 2005)

First post in a while on site 

Anyone know were to get Dipetane local to Belfast ? Heard creightons sold it but tried this morning and no joy. Cheers.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Here according to the Dipetane site
https://www.dipetane.com/suppliers.html

Or Ebay free delivery
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Dipet...le_Oils_Lubricants_Fluids&hash=item2c6d6ef2eb

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Daihatsu-...le_Oils_Lubricants_Fluids&hash=item20e07a3177


----------



## VW_Bora (Nov 3, 2005)

Cheers. I'll try the place in Lisburn, Global Lubricants.


----------

